# bamboo bow 16 lbs



## warsanto (Sep 13, 2020)

hello, I want to say, martial arts is an extraordinary art, beautiful, impressive and interesting. like a painting artist, or other artists. paint day by day in a different way than most people. where many people like to watch TV, a martial artist chooses to enjoy practicing, to color the night in a different way. many options for painting, I chose to paint it with a bow and arrow. You must also have a fun way, a different, a special way to paint a day, night or time. greetings of peace and greetings of friendship. and if you like it, I want to share my hobby,


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 13, 2020)

I've taken up archery myself over the last 3 months. It's the socially distant martial art.

Is there are reason you are shooting unfletched arrows? (I see they are untipped as well, but I figure that's for safety reasons.)


----------

